# MSI MAG CoreLiquid 360R Defekt? Oder WLP Ersetzen?



## schleimi92 (5. Juli 2021)

Servus, ich mal wieder 

Ich hab aktuell das Problem, dass meine CPU laut Ryzen Master / Radeon Software und Mainboard Anzeige (ich denke ja mal das die meine CPU Temperatur anzeigt?) konstant bei 90 Grad ist.
Wenn ich den PC starte und ins Bios geh ist er sofort bei 75 Grad und sobald ich im Windows bin, habe ich wirklich dauerhaft 90 Grad laut Anzeigen. Egal ob ich etwas zocke oder nicht. Problem ist das mittlerweile ARK z.B. nicht mehr spielbar ist und ich zwischen 6 und 17 FPS habe. Theoretisch ists egal was ich grad mach, selbst Windows ist stark am ruckeln und super langsam.
Ich habe mir gerade auch schon neue WLP gekauft, die Arctic MX 4 und hoffe das es etwas bringt.
PC wurde auch aufgemacht und der eine Schlauch der WaKü ist kühl, der andre sehr warm (denke ja das muss so sein?). Seltsamerweise bläst meine WaKü mir aber kühle/kalte Luft ins Gesicht? Woran könnte das denn liegen?

Setup:
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC011 XL
CPU: Ryzen 9 5950x
Board: MSI MEG X570 ACE
RAM: 32gb Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro
Netzteil: 850 Watt Dark Power Pro P11
Gehäuselüfter: 7x120mm Corsair Light Loop LL120
WaKü: MSI MAG CoreLiquid 360R

WaKü ist oben am Gehäuse angebracht - Lüfter/Radiator/Gehäuse Deckel


Ich weiss noch nicht ob es zum Thema beiträgt, bzw ob es auch wirklich die WaKü ist, aber aktuell habe ich auch das Problem, sobald ich den PC starte ist 2-3 Sekunden ein seltsames Geräusch zu hören, was ähnlich klingt wie eine Art Kurzschluss oder vielleicht falsch angeschlossene Kabel. Sorry weiss nicht wie ich es besser beschreiben kann.... Das Geräusch trat erst vor wenigen Tagen auf und total plötzlich.
Geräusch tritt aber wirklich nur beim PC Start auf während er hochfährt. Sonst nicht mehr. Und auch nicht bei einem PC neustart.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir wie immer weiter helfen.
Grüße



Update (5 Minuten nach Veröffentlichung) - Jetzt während ich den Beitrag geschrieben habe, ist meine Temperatur auf 100 Grad gestiegen laut Anzeigen...


----------



## sinchilla (6. Juli 2021)

Pumpe defekt? Anschlusskabel nicht richtig drin. Rein logisch sollte aus dem Radiator "lauwarme" Luft kommen, insbesondere wenn an der CPU dreistellige Werte herrschen.

Ich würde Mal im BIOS gucken, bzw der passenden Software, welche Drehzahl die Pumpe ausgibt, ich würde auf Null tippen...


----------



## schleimi92 (6. Juli 2021)

Also im BIOS läuft der Lüfter und die Pumpe mit ner relativ hohen Zahl, weiss Grad leider nur nicht mehr genau wie hoch.
Aber ich glaub ich habe den Fehler noch gefunden. Ich habe auf dem Radiator so einem kleinen verschraubten Block sitzen mit einem Kabel, und der gibt dieses seltsame Geräusche beim Start.
Hab gestern ein bisschen an dem Kabel gespielt und auf einmal ging im Windows meine Anzeige auf 60 Grad runter. Wobei sie trotzdem stark schwankend war.
Wenn ich z.b. Chrome gestartet habe oder sonst was ging es direkt wieder auf 90 aber danach auch wieder runter.
Ich hatte teilweise auch bemerkt bevor ich an dem Kabel rumgespielt habe, das in der Radeon Software garkeine Temperatur angezeigt wurde und Ryzen Master nicht gestartet werden konnte, aufgrund fehlgeschlagener Initialisierung.

Ich denke dieser Block ist hinüber und der wird ja bestimmt so eine Art Steuer und Sensor Einheit sein oder?
Würde auch erklären, wieso sich an den lüftern nix getan hat als ich im BIOS an der Lüftergeschwindigkeit rumgefummelt habe


----------



## Nathenhale (6. Juli 2021)

Du kannst auch einfach mal schauen ob die Schläuche der der AIO unterschiedlich warm sind . Sind sie das deutet das auf eine Defekte oder nicht angeschlossene Pumpe hin. Anfassen der Pumpe geht auch diese Sollte leicht Vibrieren tut sie das nicht wahrscheinlich defekt.


----------



## schleimi92 (6. Juli 2021)

Wie geschrieben habe ich die Schläuche angefasst. Einer sehr warm der andre mehr oder weniger kalt bzw einfach nicht erhitzt.
Wenn ich am Radiator an die Stelle fasse an der die Schläuche sitzen, ist dieser dort sehr Heiss, der Rest ist ebenfalls nicht erhitzt.

Ich denke wie gesagt auch, dass dieser verschraubte Block auf dem Radiator hinüber ist, der mit einem Kabel an der Pumpe auf der CPU verbunden ist.
Der gibt dieses seltsame Geräusch bei PC Start von sich und wenn ich am Kabel wackel, ändert sich manchmal die Temperatur bzw ich kann sie mir überhaupt anzeigen lassen.
Habe nun eine neue WaKü bestellt, da Garantie noch vorhanden ist und hoffe ich bekomme sie stressfrei eingebaut und das mein PC solange bis sie da ist noch benutzbar ist^^


----------



## Nathenhale (6. Juli 2021)

Aber so wie du das erzählst ist eher das Kabel Kaputt als die Pumpe. Oder mit viel pech halt der Port an dem es Angeschlossen ist . Ist aber auch egal hast ja schon neu bestellt. Welche genau hast du den bestellt?


----------



## schleimi92 (6. Juli 2021)

Okay da kann ich leider nichts dazu sagen, ist meine erste AiO.
Naja nicht direkt neu bestellt, einfach ein Ersatz Modell angefordert. PC war von Mifcom und ist erst ein halbes Jahr alt. Also noch Garantie drauf.

Also an den Kabeln hab ich geschaut die sitzen alle eigentlich fest. Muss vlt nur nochmal am MB schauen ob der Stecker sitzt. Gibt's da noch mehr Verkabelungen die defekt sein können?

Also bisher habe ich das Kabel vom Radiator-Block zur Pumpe getestet und da scheint alles zu sitzen. Und wie erwähnt konnte ich erst nachdem ich am Radiator-Block am Kabel gewackelt habe überhaupt die Temperatur anzeigen lassen bzw Ryzen Master starten. Dachte daher sicher zu sein das dieses Teil defekt ist


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Juli 2021)

Wenn ein Schlauch heiß und der andere kalt ist, läuft die Pumpe noch aber der Durchfluss ist insgesamt sehr niedrig. Bei stehender Pumpe wären beide überwiegend kühl außer unmittelbar am insgesamt heißen CPU-Kühler. Gängigste Ursache ist Anschluss der Pumpe an einem geregelten Lüfteranschluss. Luft in der Pumpe kann auch dafür sorgen, wäre aber normalerweise deutlich zu hören. Ansonsten bleiben fast nur interne Fehler (Verstopfungen, Lagerschaden, Antrieb spinnt) die eigentlich alle einen Austausch der Kompaktwasserkühlung erfordern.


----------



## RavionHD (19. August 2021)

Ich habe das exakte Problem mit der gleichen AiO:





						CPU trotz AiO sehr heiß
					

Hallo, ich war bis vor Kurzem für etwa 3-4 Wochen im Urlaub bzw nicht zu Hause und habe den Rechner daher nicht genutzt. Ich nutze ein 5600X inkl.  MSI MAG CORELIQUID 360R AiO.  Ich wollte soeben eine Runde Warzone spielen und merke dass die CPU Temperatur auf über 90 Grad steigt! Auch die Idle...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Das scheint ein allgemeiner Produktfehler zu sein der nach einer gewissen Zeit auftritt, daher rate ich mal zu einer ganz anderen AiO.


----------



## Frittenkalle (7. November 2021)

Meine macht jetzt auch zicken, konnte vor 11 Monaten im Cinebench R23 folgende Werte erzielen: PBO on, 210 Watt max , 87 °C max, allcore ,4,4 bis 4,1 Ghz. Jetzt 145 Watt bei 91°C dann wird gedrosselt . Allcore 3,8 bis4,0 Ghz. Punkte am Anfang 22.000. Jetzt  19,500. Das Ding läßt nach einer weile stark nach.   Ich vermute Pumpe oder verdampfen der Kühlflüssigkeit.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (7. November 2021)

Wenn der OEM schludert oder spart - AiO-Kompaktwasserkühlungen mit vorprogrammiertem Verfallsdatum und ein sehr aktuelles Beispiel | Investigativ | igor´sLAB
					

Die Anbieter sogenannter All-in-One Kompaktwasserkühlungen (kurz AiO) und deren Produktmanager (kurz PM) haben es nicht leicht, immer den wirklich passenden (und ehrlichen) OEM für die Erweiterung des…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Shinna (7. November 2021)

Lässt MSI nicht von Asetek fertigen? Zumindest werden sie dort als Partner aufgeführt.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (7. November 2021)

Shinna schrieb:


> Lässt MSI nicht von Asetek fertigen? Zumindest werden sie dort als Partner aufgeführt.


Dem ist so. Daher hatte ich ja den oben angeführten Artikel verlinkt. Wenn man sich die Bilder anschaut, weiß man ganz schnell, welche AIO da ihren Geist aufgegeben hat…


----------



## Shinna (7. November 2021)

Erinnert ein wenig an das Desaster mit der TR AIO von Enermax. Die war damals auch nach ein paar Monaten hinüber.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (7. November 2021)

Shinna schrieb:


> Erinnert ein wenig an das Desaster mit der TR AIO von Enermax. Die war damals auch nach ein paar Monaten hinüber.


Ging mir auch durch den Kopf. Ich hatte letztens auch eine Masterliquid Light eines Freundes da, gleiches Spiel nach 1,5 Jahren. Allerdings kann ich die nicht öffnen, da die Bodenplatte mit speziellen Schrauben angeschraubt ist, die sich nur zu-, aber nicht aufdrehen lassen. Sehr Wartungsfreundlich….


----------

